
Robotics startup Anki is shutting down - dsego
https://www.vox.com/2019/4/29/18522966/anki-robot-cozmo-staff-layoffs-robotics-toys-boris-sofman
======
ebg13
Previously on HN 8 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782692](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19782692)

------
zoomablemind
I wonder what will happen to the Anki population of robots. No official
support probably, no speech recognition (voice commands?) when they shut down
the servers.

But what about re-setup after reset or new robot setup?

If this will obliterate the Anki robot tribe, it brings a whole ethical aspect
of creator responsibility.

------
dang
Url changed from [https://www.cnet.com/news/anki-maker-of-cute-mini-robot-
vect...](https://www.cnet.com/news/anki-maker-of-cute-mini-robot-vector-is-
reportedly-shutting-down/), which points to this.

------
loco5niner
At least this repost clarifies that this is NOT the Anki flashcards program.

